# Board comparison? k2 www rocker, Nitro Sub Pop, Bataleon Airobic



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd be interested to read how these boards compare against one another. Has anyone ridden at least two out of the three?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ive ridin a k2 www no rocker and a bataleon airobic. they are both very comparable, the main difference is obviously the TBT. they are very close though except you can size down more on the k2, and the airobic is a little softer. if i had to pick i would say airobic but both will do the job. the airobic really suprised me with how stable it was on boxes and rails


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> ive ridin a k2 www no rocker and a bataleon airobic. they are both very comparable, the main difference is obviously the TBT. they are very close though except you can size down more on the k2, and the airobic is a little softer. if i had to pick i would say airobic but both will do the job. the airobic really suprised me with how stable it was on boxes and rails


I'd like to see a reviewer do a shootout between all the rocker boards. I'm surprised no one has done that since they're all the rage this year.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i've seen a couple of reviews on rocker boards. the ones that i've seen pretty much say that the TBT is the best


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

Hah, coincidentally I rode next year's version of all 3 at the Stratton demo days for shop employees this week and this is strictly MY impression of them. For the record I'm 5'9 and weigh 150. Rode the k2 www rocker in a 148 and absolutely loved it (for what it was). Super buttery fun mess around jib board that is cool because you can ride short 'cuz of a longer effective edge, would definately get it to add to a quiver. (Know I'm gonna get a lot of disagreers with this but) absolutely hated the bataleon airobic (151). Didn't think it was lively at all, didn't impress me on grommers, rails, buttering or anything at all. The nitro sub-pop definately impressed me the most. I rode the 148 and it was an amazing combo of soft but REALLY stable for a soft 148, probably because it comes back to camber towards the tip and tail. Still really fun to butter on, hit rails with, and hit small to mid-size kickers. Out of these 3 I would definately recommend the sub pop, its an awesome jibby board that still has a little pop and stability.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Holmes said:


> Hah, coincidentally I rode next year's version of all 3 at the Stratton demo days for shop employees this week and this is strictly MY impression of them. For the record I'm 5'9 and weigh 150. Rode the k2 www rocker in a 148 and absolutely loved it (for what it was). Super buttery fun mess around jib board that is cool because you can ride short 'cuz of a longer effective edge, would definately get it to add to a quiver. (Know I'm gonna get a lot of disagreers with this but) absolutely hated the bataleon airobic (151). Didn't think it was lively at all, didn't impress me on grommers, rails, buttering or anything at all. The nitro sub-pop definately impressed me the most. I rode the 148 and it was an amazing combo of soft but REALLY stable for a soft 148, probably because it comes back to camber towards the tip and tail. Still really fun to butter on, hit rails with, and hit small to mid-size kickers. Out of these 3 I would definately recommend the sub pop, its an awesome jibby board that still has a little pop and stability.


This is exactly what I was looking for. Great review, man. So you think the Sub Pop was MORE poppy than the k2 www rocker? Because when I checked the k2 website, they made it out to be a very poppy board. Also, would you consider the k2 stiffer than the Sub Pop?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

phile00 said:


> Because when I checked the k2 website...


Product websites are all propaganda. The only info I trust from sites are spec sheets.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't argue with you there. It is all mostly marketing BS


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've ridden a regular WWW and have a SubPop. I like the SubPop better. Its more stable than my Scaremaster but super soft. I have a lengthy review on it in this thread.

And it doesn't return to camber. It just looks like that when you look down the edge. I thought it did too when I was looking at it in the shop. What its doing is the edge is curling back down. between and under the bindings the base is convex and it flattens out in the nose and tail. Other than that the shape is basically B-tech. Although the curling down edge gives a mildly resembling feeling to Recamber.


----------

